# Copy a file from a flash card to FreeBSD



## Azerbaijan (Mar 11, 2013)

Hi everybody, *I* would like to know how *I* can copy a file from a flash card to freebsd FreeBSD, please help me. *T*hanks.


----------



## fonz (Mar 11, 2013)

Azerbaijan said:
			
		

> i[red]I[/red] would like to know how i[red]I[/red] could copy a file from flashcard to freebsd*[red]FreeBSD[/red]*, please help me[red]*,*[/red] thanks[red]*.*[/red]


Mount the flashcard (using mount(8)) and use cp(1) to copy files. You may need one or more of the following kernel modules: sdhci(4) and/or mmcsd(4) and/or mmc(4).


----------

